# [SOLVED] Windows Update error 80072efd



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

Windows cant check for updates, error code. I get Microsoft office 2007 updates and Windows updates all the time. Just got message. Vista 32bit

Have these on system.

1. Norton 2008 Internet Security
2. Spyware doctor
3. Spyware blaster

Says have to add to norton firewall exceptions, have my Windows firewall off and Norton on. To add the Windows Update websites to a firewall exceptions list
Windows Firewall ships with this version of Windows and should already include these sites in the exceptions list. If you use a different firewall, refer to the software publisher's help to see how to add these websites to your firewall exceptions list:


http://*.update.microsoft.com

https://*.update.microsoft.com

http://download.windowsupdate.com

Thanks for all help previous.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Windows Update error 80072efd*

OP has requested this to be marked as Solved. It was a firewall issue


----------

